# How long does aquarium salt last?



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

I bought some aquarium salt by Doc Goodfish to help ease their stress of arrival today, and i put in 11 table spoons (55 gallon : 1 per 5 gallon) well what im asking is how long do the effects last? should i put in more salt tomorrow or does it last for a few days or a week? anyone know, thanks


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

ouch i added it directly to my tank... the box didnt say to dillute it in a bucket ;P


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

indefinately, it lasts till you start doing waterchanges where it then appropriately diminishes in accordance to % of water changed. yes always make a solution instead of adding direct, its like pouring salt on a wound for a fishes sensitive skin


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> indefinately, it lasts till you start doing waterchanges where it then appropriately diminishes in accordance to % of water changed. yes always make a solution instead of adding direct, its like pouring salt on a wound for a fishes sensitive skin


 correct
dixon


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

It will act just as a saltwater tank does. As water evaporates, the salinity in the tank will rise. If you added more salt treated water to replace evap water, you would gradually raise your salinity. When doing water change, if you want to maintain current salinity, just add salt to the change water.


----------

